# Uber has a new vehicle ride type: Comfort.



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Just looked at the Uber Rider app and saw a new classification of vehicle: *Comfort* (newer vehicle with more legroom). Is this an X or an XL. What classification of vehicle qualifies for "*Comfort*" ??


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Last I looked a couple weeks ago there were no specifics yet other than if you had a newer, roomier vehicle. So I'm thinking mid size sedans and up with less years than X but it's anyone's guess until they publish something specific.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Unleaded said:


> Just looked at the Uber Rider app and saw a new classification of vehicle: *Comfort* (newer vehicle with more legroom). Is this an X or an XL. What classification of vehicle qualifies for "*Comfort*" ??


Where does "Comfort


Unleaded said:


> Just looked at the Uber Rider app and saw a new classification of vehicle: *Comfort* (newer vehicle with more legroom). Is this an X or an XL. What classification of vehicle qualifies for "*Comfort*" ??





Unleaded said:


> Where does "Comfort


Just where does "Comfort" fit in and how does a driver currently doing X and XL qualify for the new designation?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

What's important to drivers is how much will uber pay pmile and pMinute. Then compare to what uber's charging riders.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> What's important to drivers is how much will uber pay pmile and pMinute. Then compare to what uber's charging riders.


There was a driver here posting screen shots and it looks like an average 30% increase over X. If I remember right the mileage was +27% and the time was +33%.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> There was a driver here posting screen shots and it looks like an average 30% increase over X. If I remember right the mileage was +27% and the time was +33%.


Thanks. Now next thing to find out how much uber's charging, hence how much their take will be.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Thanks. Now next thing to find out how much uber's charging, hence how much their take will be.


If there is a visible choice for Uber riders on the rider app, how does an X or XL driver qualify to become a "Comfort" driver since tge election could be in the range of $6.00 or more for the ride? Has anyone heard anything or will a driver just do an X or XL and be presented with the ride status if "Comfort" when they pick up their next rider. Is this automatic? Just would like to know the rider expectation to the new designation.



Unleaded said:


> If there is a visible choice for Uber riders on the rider app, how does an X or XL driver qualify to become a "Comfort" driver since tge election could be in the range of $6.00 or more for the ride? Has anyone heard anything or will a driver just do an X or XL and be presented with the ride status if "Comfort" when they pick up their next rider. Is this automatic? Just would like to know the rider expectation to the new designation.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> If there is a visible choice for Uber riders on the rider app, how does an X or XL driver qualify to become a "Comfort" driver since tge election could be in the range of $6.00 or more for the ride? Has anyone heard anything or will a driver just do an X or XL and be presented with the ride status if "Comfort" when they pick up their next rider. Is this automatic? Just would like to know the rider expectation to the new designation.


Thanks. Hopefully someone can post rates for drivers.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> If there is a visible choice for Uber riders on the rider app, how does an X or XL driver qualify to become a "Comfort" driver since tge election could be in the range of $6.00 or more for the ride? Has anyone heard anything or will a driver just do an X or XL and be presented with the ride status if "Comfort" when they pick up their next rider. Is this automatic? Just would like to know the rider expectation to the new designation.


The new Comfort rides started at the beginning of May. It is an available selection for Pax to select. Right now it is a beta program that Uber is trying.
I started receiving Comfort rides several weeks ago. I'm also eligible for select rides with my vehicle. As of right now there's no way to isolate comfort rides in your app.
On a pay scale comfort rides are paying 0.75 a mile. An increase of $0.15. I don't remember off hand what the increase in mileage is.



R3drang3r said:


> The new Comfort rides started at the beginning of May. It is an available selection for Pax to select. Right now it is a beta program that Uber is trying.
> I started receiving Comfort rides several weeks ago. I'm also eligible for select rides with my vehicle. As of right now there's no way to isolate comfort rides in your app.
> On a pay scale comfort rides are paying 0.75 a mile. An increase of $0.15. I don't remember off hand what the increase in mileage is.


Here's a screenshot of a comfort ride


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> The new Comfort rides started at the beginning of May. It is an available selection for Pax to select. Right now it is a beta program that Uber is trying.
> I started receiving Comfort rides several weeks ago. I'm also eligible for select rides with my vehicle. As of right now there's no way to isolate comfort rides in your app.
> On a pay scale comfort rides are paying 0.75 a mile. An increase of $0.15. I don't remember off hand what the increase in mileage is.


Judging by the image posted uber's charging riders more than double X rates while, according to your paying drivers just 15 cents over X. Another money grab by uber.


R3drang3r said:


> The new Comfort rides started at the beginning of May. It is an available selection for Pax to select. Right now it is a beta program that Uber is trying.
> I started receiving Comfort rides several weeks ago. I'm also eligible for select rides with my vehicle. As of right now there's no way to isolate comfort rides in your app.
> On a pay scale comfort rides are paying 0.75 a mile. An increase of $0.15. I don't remember off hand what the increase in mileage is.
> 
> ...


Basically more of the same money brag by uber. I will continue declining rides unless I can bank a substantial sticky surge and pickup rider outside surge area. Otherwise uber's still making over 30% even when paying surge. 
As long as drivers continue accepting any pings uber will continue raping them.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Judging by the image posted uber's charging riders more than double X rates while, according to your paying drivers just 15 cents over X. Another money grab by uber.
> 
> Basically more of the same money brag by uber. I will continue declining rides unless I can bank a substantial sticky surge and pickup rider outside surge area. Otherwise uber's still making over 30% even when paying surge.
> As long as drivers continue accepting any pings uber will continue raping them.


I don't like it any more than you do. Uber is paying us exactly what they said they would pay us. That would be the base rate Plus mileage and time rate.
The reality is they're raping the Riders.

I find this whole setup to be very unusual. Throughout my life I have driven 18 wheelers for a set percentage. I drove taxis and limos for a guaranteed percentage of the ride. I've never seen anything like this where they charge whatever they want and we get paid our measly little drivers wage.
They're making a lot of money off of our Blood Sweat and Tears.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> I don't like it any more than you do. Uber is paying us exactly what they said they would pay us. That would be the base rate Plus mileage and time rate.
> The reality is they're raping the Riders.
> 
> I find this whole setup to be very unusual. Throughout my life I have driven 18 wheelers for a set percentage. I drove taxis and limos for a guaranteed percentage of the ride. I've never seen anything like this where they charge whatever they want and we get paid our measly little drivers wage.
> They're making a lot of money off of our Blood Sweat and Tears.


Institutionalized fraud at many levels, drivers riders, investors.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I think comfort is when the passenger gives you a shoulder and neck massage while your driving.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Merc49 said:


> I think comfort is when the passenger gives you a shoulder and neck massage while your driving.


Actually, I would rather that they keep their hands in the back seat and verbally let me know if they have enough legroom, rather than "suffer in silence" and rate low and complain in the app when they leave because they feel as if the legroom was not truly sufficient. But alas, this is Comfort, with a newer vehicle and more legroom. Is this a current X or XL driver with their current vehicle that was previously sufficient for X and XL rides, or is this some special type of vehicle? I'd like to know! What make and model of vehicle actually qualifies for Comfort rides?


----------



## fitz4321 (Oct 17, 2016)

Here is the answer when I asked what vehicles apply for comfort. .....

Uber Comfort is currently part of a very small test we’re running in select cities for a limited time. During the test, some partners who have UberX selected in their trip type filter may receive an occasional Uber Comfort trip request. 



Typically these requests will be routed to highly rated partners with spacious vehicles., but we currently do not have standardized vehicle list or rating requirements during this initial test. 



Due to the limited scope of the Uber Comfort test, we currently do not have a list of requirements to share. We are also not able to opt partners into this test. 



Once we are able, we will share finalized requirements and details. 



Appreciate your partnership with Uber. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Uber plays chess...what is three moves ahead?


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> What classification of vehicle qualifies for "*Comfort*" ??


The new class might as well be called _*UberCamry*_


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Uber plays chess...what is three moves ahead?


Move Your Pawn from (e2) to (e4). (This is the pawn in front of the King. ... Your Opponent Counters Your Pawn, Moving Their Pawn to f5. ...Move Your Queen 2 Spaces Diagonally to f3. And Your Opponent Moves Their Pawn to g5.

And, with Uber, you are right back where you started.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

I saw the other morning in Chicago, comfort prices were higher than Select!










Idk about you, but i'd rather take an older but Luxurious car, than a newer car (2016+ here in Chicago, apparently - not me, just what I heard on our forums) with "extra legroom" like a Camry or Altima.... yikes.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

SurginGeneral said:


> I saw the other morning in Chicago, comfort prices were higher than Select!
> 
> View attachment 326549
> 
> ...


Actually, the primary "legroom" issue is normally a complaint from a select number of Pool and Express Pool riders who really don't want to share their rides to destinations for obvious reasons. It is also a complaint from those questionable "riders" who are following that STUPID poster (attached) which was and us being circulated for those trying to get free rides or refunds. In addition they falsely lodge complaints against their excellent drivers and give 1 Star, as part of their process. It's bad when bad things happen to good drivers by unscrupulous riders looking for something for nothing. This poster is causing havoc among drivers and it appears that once the rating is in place and the complaints are lodged, there is nothing a driver can do, although the complaints go away by themselves in a few weeks.


----------



## Uber Driver Life (Mar 22, 2015)

Unleaded said:


> Just looked at the Uber Rider app and saw a new classification of vehicle: *Comfort* (newer vehicle with more legroom). Is this an X or an XL. What classification of vehicle qualifies for "*Comfort*" ??


What vehicles and year of model are available for Comfort? I can't find this anywhere. If your car is eligible are you auto enrolled?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Uber Driver Life said:


> What vehicles and year of model are available for Comfort? I can't find this anywhere. If your car is eligible are you auto enrolled?


Yup


----------

